# Festiva Sailing Vacations or Tradewinds



## MarkO7111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone here tried both. I am getting ready to start my search for BVI or ST Martin. I have read the reviews and was hoping someone had been with both companies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2012)

We have been on both. Festiva had newer boats and turned on the a/c at night. I would go with them if you had a choice.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 25, 2012)

Tradewinds also has new boats, they are all brand new and also have AC that you control in your unit.  

I do not however know if you will get a new boat when you come in as an RCI exchange.  You could get a new boat or you could get a older boat, if they have not retired them all out of the fleet.  The old boats are likely retired out sometime in 2016 -2018 timeframes.

I like the AC in the heat of the summer but I like the breeze in the fall winter and spring.  

So AC only depends on the time of year you travel.

Never been on Festiva, but I don't like there sales pitch and shenanigans at various resorts.


----------

